# Question about driving Uber and Unemployment



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I drive in NJ, as a part time job, M-F, I have a normal 9-5 job. Just found out my company is downsizing, and will be laid off in a couple of weeks. Would I be able to collect unemployment if I'm an Uber driver? How does driving for Uber go along with unemployment?

I would MUCH RATHER collect unemployment than uber simply because its worth alot more.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I would MUCH RATHER collect unemployment than uber simply because its worth alot more.


Why just settle for unemployment? Get food stamps, free gov't healthcare, apply for Sec 8 Housing. I'm sure NJ has some type of housing assistance for your utility bills. I would milk the system as long as you can.

Or you can go find another job and contribute.

"Ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country." JFK


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I drive in NJ, as a part time job, M-F, I have a normal 9-5 job. Just found out my company is downsizing, and will be laid off in a couple of weeks. Would I be able to collect unemployment if I'm an Uber driver? How does driving for Uber go along with unemployment?
> 
> I would MUCH RATHER collect unemployment than uber simply because its worth alot more.


Well you could stop driving for Uber before getting laid off. Even if it were a part time job so long as you're being laid off from your full time job which will automatically get you unemployment it shouldn't matter. The part time job just won't count. But if you still have that part time job and get laid off then the money MAY count against you. If it's a real job it would. As a contractor it may be ok so long as there's no profit or it may be by the gross. It depends on the unemployment board, which depends on your state.

Personally I would stop driving, or cut back to one trip every couple of weeks, get your unemployment and if they ask about uber give them what your profit WAS after mileage. If you quit a job for a "good reason associated with the job" you qualify fir unemployment anyway. Not making minimum wage is a good reason.

But in any case, when you fill out the firms, tell the truth, but that would include you are no longer ubering and are waiting for the rates to go up.

You can later "change your mind" if you find out it won't matter.

You should be able to go to your labor commission and ask now, but there's no guarantee you'll get correct info, at least from the frontline folks.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I believe when you submit your weekly claim form for UI; it asks, "did you earn any money this week, whether you were paid or not." You enter a dollar amount. EDD will subtract that from your weekly benefit. Good luck!


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I believe when you submit your weekly claim form for UI; it asks, "did you earn any money this week, whether you were paid or not." You enter a dollar amount. EDD will subtract that from your weekly benefit. Good luck!


This is correct. Any money made (gross pay, you can't take deductions here, just when filing taxes at end of year) will lower your benefit and since Uber sends 1099s at the end of the year, there's no cheating.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I would MUCH RATHER collect unemployment than uber simply because its worth alot more.


Or, get a job.

That's what I did when I was laid off last summer.

There are a lot of jobs out there for bright, driven, and well trained people.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Ah, another handout seeking individual that would rather lay around and do nothing while begging taxpayers to subsidize his lifestyle than earn a living.


I'm going to assume the OP was making sure they could collect max unemployment until they found another full-time job  If you're right though shame on OP....


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I drive in NJ, as a part time job, M-F, I have a normal 9-5 job. Just found out my company is downsizing, and will be laid off in a couple of weeks. Would I be able to collect unemployment if I'm an Uber driver? How does driving for Uber go along with unemployment?
> 
> I would MUCH RATHER collect unemployment than uber simply because its worth alot more.


Depends on the state you live in. Last year I collected both the full weekly amount of unemployment plus the full amount of my Uber earnings. My Uber earnings didn't eat into my unemployment earnings due to being classified an independent contractor with Uber. Checking with your state unemployment office is the only way to find out for sure.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> I'm going to assume the OP was making sure they could collect max unemployment until they found another full-time job  If you're right though shame on OP....


why shame on me?


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> Depends on the state you live in. Last year I collected both the full weekly amount of unemployment plus the full amount of my Uber earnings. My Uber earnings didn't eat into my unemployment earnings due to being classified an independent contractor with Uber. Checking with your state unemployment office is the only way to find out for sure.


Then you weren't reporting the income from Uber to the unemployment office, which is illegal. You will get a 1099 at the end of the year and they may ask for that money back.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

gofry said:


> Then you weren't reporting the income from Uber to the unemployment office, which is illegal. You will get a 1099 at the end of the year and they may ask for that money back.


False. I did report it the first week. They actually notified me that I did not have to declare it due to independent contractor status here in Iowa. I even stopped in the office in person later that week on other matters and got clairification in person who double confirmed i did not have to declare Uber income on my weekly unemployment claims. Tax man at the end of the year confirmed it as well. State by state thing I believe.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> False. I did report it the first week. They actually notified me that I did not have to declare it due to independent contractor status here in Iowa. I even stopped in the office in person later that week on other matters and got clairification in person who double confirmed i did not have to declare Uber income on my weekly unemployment claims. Tax man at the end of the year confirmed it as well. State by state thing I believe.


Put some money aside just in case.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> False. I did report it the first week. They actually notified me that I did not have to declare it due to independent contractor status here in Iowa. I even stopped in the office in person later that week on other matters and got clairification in person who double confirmed i did not have to declare Uber income on my weekly unemployment claims. Tax man at the end of the year confirmed it as well. State by state thing I believe.


OK but this sounds fishy. Sometime, somehow, you will pay back the difference between the unemployment benefit and what you're earning from Uber. The state is not going to allow you to "double dip."


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 25, 2016)

I was laid off from my full time job a month ago. filed for unemployment. I don't qualify for benefits since I got paid severance. but could qualify in December.

I have been giving the car a break, but there are times when the kids are running around the house and the wife is talking at me where I'm not really being productive. I want to get out and drive a little bit.
If I start driving for uber part or full time, does that mean I'm no longer unemployed?!??!?!?!

If I'm still unemployed in December, I want the ability to collect the 500$ a week and continue my job search in my field.

Best case scenario, I am employed by then, but I've been at it a month and gotten zero in person interviews, except with recruiting agencies.
Trying to get a job in my field so I can keep my house, pay my bills, and so on and so forth.


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 25, 2016)

ok... I finally got in touch with someone in unemployment.

I can make 106 before any adjustments.

when my severance period runs out, I can potentially get an unemployement benefit, minus whatever I make from uber above 106$
hopefully it doesn't come down to that.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

DanTheMan said:


> ok... I finally got in touch with someone in unemployment.
> 
> I can make 106 before any adjustments.
> 
> ...


$106 before or after expenses?


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't think the unemployment office in my state really cares about my expenses with uber. even though I'm not collecting any benefit, I will be entering my uber earnings in a few weeks just to keep things honest in case I need to apply for some benefit in the future or whatever.

If they ask me about expenses I'll post something here.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Why just settle for unemployment? Get food stamps, free gov't healthcare, apply for Sec 8 Housing. I'm sure NJ has some type of housing assistance for your utility bills. I would milk the system as long as you can.
> 
> Or you can go find another job and contribute.
> 
> "Ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country." JFK


Well, that was mean. You know nothing of his situation and have no right to judge.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

stpetej said:


> Well, that was mean. You know nothing of his situation and have no right to judge.


 I know he "would *MUCH RATHER *collect unemployment then Uber simply because it's worth a whole lot more." That's a direct quote from OP. 
Better get used to people being mean. All the Obama free handouts are going to come to an end real soon.


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

Dan I know in NJ money from a 1099 job does not always have to be reported. The people on the phones cannot make that determination. You need a claims examiner to make that determination. 

So there is a possibility that you can earn more than 106 a week from ride sharing and not lose any unemployment


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I drive in NJ, as a part time job, M-F, I have a normal 9-5 job. Just found out my company is downsizing, and will be laid off in a couple of weeks. Would I be able to collect unemployment if I'm an Uber driver? How does driving for Uber go along with unemployment?
> 
> I would MUCH RATHER collect unemployment than uber simply because its worth alot more.


I think most serious replies are missing the point. As a driver, you are not employed, you are an independent contractor. You do not have a job with uber


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Its worth a whole lot more because his paycheck was worth a whole lot more than that...see, in america, you cant just go get unemployment because you dont have a job. You have to have had a job amd pay in to the unemployment system before you can collect anything. The more you pay in, the more you can collect. I am republican also, but foremost i am human. Think a bit more before you speak and try to be human also.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Its worth a whole lot more because his paycheck was worth a whole lot more than that...see, in america, you cant just go get unemployment because you dont have a job. You have to have had a job amd pay in to the unemployment system before you can collect anything. The more you pay in, the more you can collect. I am republican also, but foremost i am human. Think a bit more before you speak and try to be human also.


Agreed. Unemployment is not like other social assistance. You are getting back what you contributed.

If the OP said he was on welfare and driving it would be a whole other scenario


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I drive in NJ, as a part time job, M-F, I have a normal 9-5 job. Just found out my company is downsizing, and will be laid off in a couple of weeks. Would I be able to collect unemployment if I'm an Uber driver? How does driving for Uber go along with unemployment?
> 
> I would MUCH RATHER collect unemployment than uber simply because its worth alot more.


I collected unemployment before and owned a business.
Laid off from my main job.
When my business had work, i had to claim income.
They would subtract whatever i earned that week from the unemployment payment.
If i earned more than the unemployment payment, i got no unemployment that week.
You cant double dip.


----------



## Lwill21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I drive in NJ, as a part time job, M-F, I have a normal 9-5 job. Just found out my company is downsizing, and will be laid off in a couple of weeks. Would I be able to collect unemployment if I'm an Uber driver? How does driving for Uber go along with unemployment?
> 
> I would MUCH RATHER collect unemployment than uber simply because its worth alot more.


Do both. Uber is an independent contractor gig. Don't tell unemployment nothing because it will cause you more problems. Just collect your unemployment and do Uber to supplement.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok...but not what he said


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 25, 2016)

Elevy said:


> Dan I know in NJ money from a 1099 job does not always have to be reported. The people on the phones cannot make that determination. You need a claims examiner to make that determination.
> 
> So there is a possibility that you can earn more than 106 a week from ride sharing and not lose any unemployment


well, they investigate everything. so it's best to be honest.


----------

